# Sleeve Hitch for GT5000



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm seriously considering going ahead and purchasing the sleeve hitch for my 5000. 

I'm wondering if the hitch can remain installed all of the time and just remove the handle when not using any ground engaging attachments. I'd like to just put it on and leave it on, but don't want that handle in the way when I'm not using it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I can remove the bail on mine by just pulling out 2 pins...that would allow me to add the weight plate on the back for the snowblower.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

So you're saying that you can leave the hitch otherwise attached and still use your weights by removing the bail (handle)? Just making sure I'm understanding what you're saying!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the diagram for the sleeve hitch. It looks like you would need to remove a bolt that holds the mounting bracket for the arm to the draw bar and also remove a pin and spring cotter. I'm not sure if doing that would cause the bail ( the big horse shoe looking thing that holds the attachments)to drop to the ground. I'm pretty sure the bail would need to come off too. That would only be held on by two pins, one on each side,
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5161>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Item 6 is the bail.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=76005>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Item #6 bail = "that big horse shoe looking thing"


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

OK, I got it. Wasn't thinking too straight when I was trying to figure bail vs. handle. I had just woke up (I work 3rd shift).  

Do you guys find that the handle gets in your way if you leave the hitch attached to the tractor when not using attachments?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have the other sleeve hitch...the one that lifts with the deck lever.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have the older style like Argee also.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well if your worried about the handle. Why not go ahead and get the electric actuator for it . Though it is kind of high priced from sears it can be found cheaper on this site www.johnnyproducts.com which is one of the forums sponsers. Then you will not have to worry about the handle at all.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sergeant _
> *Well if your worried about the handle. Why not go ahead and get the electric actuator for it . Though it is kind of high priced from sears it can be found cheaper on this site www.johnnyproducts.com which is one of the forums sponsers. Then you will not have to worry about the handle at all. *


That's a project for down the road.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Any ideas where else one can get this sleeve hitch or one comparable to it? Sears says it can't be ordered into the store, although there is a blue star next to it online indicating such, and they want to slap a $45 delivery charge onto it to ship it to your house.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Any AYP garden tractor will use the same. Try a Husqvarna dealer or TSC.

If you order it at sears.com and there is a blue star next to it indicating in store pickup, who's telling you no? The sales people in the store are not going to tell you to order it online. They work on commission and don't get any from online purchases. Better to not involve them. Just order it online and pick it up at the store. This thing isn't all that big. I ordered the 46" snowblower online and picked it up in the store. You can even do the same with major appliances like refrigerators, stoves, washers, and dryers.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*Found my Sleeve Hitch*

I finally found the hitch I need at an independent Sears store in another town not too far from here. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow. Anybody know if one can find some decent deals on used implements on eBay?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

There are some good deals on sleeve hitch implements on ebay. However, shipping sometimes kills the deal! Try to get a shipping quote on anything too far away to pick up before bidding.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Any AYP garden tractor will use the same. Try a Husqvarna dealer or TSC.
> 
> If you order it at sears.com and there is a blue star next to it indicating in store pickup, who's telling you no? The sales people in the store are not going to tell you to order it online. They work on commission and don't get any from online purchases. Better to not involve them. Just order it online and pick it up at the store. This thing isn't all that big. I ordered the 46" snowblower online and picked it up in the store. You can even do the same with major appliances like refrigerators, stoves, washers, and dryers. *


Sixchows, it was the Sears web site that was telling me I couldn't order it delivered to the local store. I emailed Sears customer service and complained, and they emailed me back and said it was a glitch within their web site. Once I followed their instructions, then it would allow me to order it into the store for pick up.

But, since I have found it close to me already in stock, that won't be an issue now. It pays to check those independent Sears stores, as I am finding they sometimes have things that the big box Sears normally don't stock around here.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sometimes you can get killer deals on attachments at Home Depot or Lowes when they decide to clear out last years stuff for this years stuff. I've heard of folks getting attachments up to 50% off. It does not have to be Sears brand, the hitch is an industry standard and therefore you can use Agrifab, Brinly, Deere, Cub attachments.


----------

